# [USE] -arts inopérant ? [reglé]

## Clark

Bonjour,

J'utilise kde, compilé avec USE="arts alsa" (dans /etc/make.conf) en x86, et kopete qui est compilé avec "-arts" dans /etc/portage/package.use afin de virer les horripilantes alertes sonores du machin... 

```

[ Found these USE variables for kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2 ]

 [...]

 - - arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 [...]

```

Or, kopete continue de me sortir des sons. Pourtant, le "-arts" devrait désactiver toute interaction avec le serveur de son de KDE, non ?

Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne ?Last edited by Clark on Tue Jan 16, 2007 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

Heu le son c'est du buzzer ? (désolé je n'es jamais installé kopete) , sinon dans kopete y a pas tout simplement une option pour retiré le son ?

----------

## Darkael

S'il n'est pas compilé avec arts, alors il utilise surement la sortie ALSA.

J'ai pas de kopete sous la main, mais il doit surement y avoir une option dans la configuration pour désactiver le son?

----------

## Clark

Et bien j'aurais mis ma main à couper qu'on pouvait couper le son dans kopete, mais ça ne semble plus être le cas depuis le version 3.5.5 : ça se gère via les "évènements", dont je veux pourtant garder l'usage mais sans ces "bip" casse-pied (comme j'aimerai virer les alertes sonores dans kmail quand on supprime un message). 

Mais, hors ces considérations, d'un point de vue purement technique, pourquoi le "-arts" ne rend-il pas muet kopete ?

EDIT : @KarnEvil : faudrait que je vois ça, mais kopete n'est pas sensible à "alsa" "USEment" parlant...ça pourrait quand même jouer ?

----------

## Temet

Bah sur mon laptop j'ai tout en -arts et rien n'est muet, c'est ton système de notifications KDE qui gère ça  :Wink: 

M'enfin t'as qu'à virer les notifications de Kopete, c'est plus rapide que de recompiler  :Wink: 

----------

## Clark

 *Temet wrote:*   

> c'est ton système de notifications KDE qui gère ça 
> 
> 

 

À quoi sert le USE "arts" pour kopete alors ? Cela voudrait-il dire que si on veut des applis kde muettes et d'autres pas, il faut mettre "-arts" dans le make.conf et  -au cas par cas-  "arts" dans package.use ?Last edited by Clark on Tue Jan 16, 2007 9:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Bah on va dire que ça sert à ne pas dépendre de arts (en fait j'en sais rien lol).

Sinon, j'ai du recompiler euh ... kdelibs ou base avec arts, sinon je n'avais plus les aperçus vidéos dans konqueror  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

Chez moi c'est l'inverse, mon système est compilé avec les options alsa et arts mais kopete ne me sort aucun son, tellement jamais que je viens d'apprendre qu'il pouvait en faire en lisant ce fil.

----------

## Clark

Alors Karnevil a raison avec l'histoire d'alsa. Ça me laisse rêveur quand même...je croyais que les applis kde passaient par artsd pour atteindre alsa (que j'ai en dur dans le noyau) afin de sortir un son. J'en déduisait que pas de supports artsd = pas de son. 

J'ai donc tort, mais ça me semble un peu magique tout ça...

----------

## OuinPis

As tu essayé de désactiver toutes les notifications dans le menu configuration/configurer les notifications... ?

----------

## Clark

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Toutes mes plus plates excuses...Ça fait une semaine que je parcours la conf de kopete pour trouver ce p***** de menu. Faut que je pense à dormir un peu plus, moi ! Merci à toi OuinPis...

Bon, ça m'aura au moins permis d'en savoir un peu plus sur la variable "arts". Merci à tous.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Clark wrote:*   

> Alors Karnevil a raison avec l'histoire d'alsa. Ça me laisse rêveur quand même...je croyais que les applis kde passaient par artsd pour atteindre alsa (que j'ai en dur dans le noyau) afin de sortir un son. J'en déduisait que pas de supports artsd = pas de son. 
> 
> J'ai donc tort, mais ça me semble un peu magique tout ça...

 

Juste pour info, Arts est un mixeur logiciel, il n'est donc, a priori utile que pour mixer le sons de plusieurs applis (ie. entendre Kopete gueuler pedant qu'on regarde un film   :Laughing:  ).

En fait les choses se passent comme ça :

Carte son<--->Kernel<--->Alsa<--->Arts<--->kopete, amarok, kmplayer,...

Cependant, il existe un plugin à Alsa : dmix permettant de faire du mixage logiciel et par conséquent Arts, esd & co ne servent plus à rien vu que tu peux avoir :

Carte son<--->Kernel<--->Alsa:dmix<--->kopete, amarok, kmplayer,...

(moyennant un peu de configuration des applis pour qu'elles balancent le son sur Alsa plutôt que sur Arts)

Un petit lien parlant de Alsa et dmix.

Enfin pour recevoir les notifications KDE sans utiliser Arts, il suffit de te rendre dans le Centre de configuration KDE, puis de cliquer sur Configuration du lecteur dans la rubrique Notification du système et de choisir un lecteur externe.

J'utilise ceci comme lecteur externe (choppé quelque part sur un des forums) :

```

$ cat /usr/local/bin/qplay

#!/bin/bash

sox "$@" -v 0.7 -q -t alsa default &

```

Grace à ceci plus aucun besoin de compiler KDE avec Arts (si tu souhaites avoir un aperçu des videos dans Konqueror tu devras quand même compiler kdelibs avec le USE arts comme le soulignait Temet).   :Wink: Last edited by SanKuKai on Tue Jan 16, 2007 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OuinPis

ca a le mérite d'être clair dit comme ca, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Clark

Tout à fait ! Mille merci pour ces amples explications.

----------

## nykos

oui et puis moi ça va me permettre de corriger quelques bugs peut-être, et surtout de gérer le son correctement au lieu d'avoir fait ça à l'arrache !

merci pour ce tuto

----------

## _droop_

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Cependant, il existe un plugin à Alsa : dmix permettant de faire du mixage logiciel et par conséquent Arts, esd & co ne servent plus à rien vu que tu peux avoir :
> 
> Carte son<--->Kernel<--->Alsa:dmix<--->kopete, amarok, kmplayer,...
> 
> (moyennant un peu de configuration des applis pour qu'elles balancent le son sur Alsa plutôt que sur Arts)
> ...

 

Bonne explication,

Je rajouterais que dmix est activé par défaut dans alsa (pour les cartes sons qui n'ont pas de mix matérielle) sur les noyau récent (2.6.13 ? peut être un peu plus). Donc il n'y a plus rien à faire pour dmix (normalement).

----------

## Temet

Je viens de penser à un truc!

C'est tout simplement (je pense) car Kopete a dans son ebuild "inherit kde" comme toutes les applis KDE, et ça te colle d'office le flag arts.

Je m'en suis rendu compte en faisant un ebuild pour ça > http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30313

... sans le "inherit kde", ça compilait bien mais le screensaver n'apparaissait pas dans kcontrol ... donc j'ai du le mettre. Note que j'y connais rien en ebuild (pour ça que je l'ai gardée pour moi cette ebuild lol).

----------

## Clark

Mais à ce moment-là, "arts" devrait apparaître activé quand je fais emerge -pv kopete. Or, ce n'est pas le cas, et equery me dit bien que kopete n'est pas compilé avec le use "arts". Donc, de deux choses l'une :

Il supporte  quand même arts avec cette histoire d'héritage, et je trouve qu'il y a un défaut d'information patent dans les résultats d'emerge et sa façon de gérer USE ;

Il ne supporte effectivement pas arts, donc je ne comprends en fait pas du tout comment les instructions de son vont de kopete à alsa sans passer par artsd (et pour cause) alors que c'est artsd mon mixeur de sons pour kde. 

Je n'avais pas tiré toutes les conclusions du message de SanKuKai mais maintenant c'est fait : toute cette histoire est loin d'être claire.

----------

